# Bee Blog --- Must Read



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Check out the following link:

http://www.vanishingbees.com/blog/

And visit their homepage as well.

Great reporting, writing and filming.

And, even if Bret Adee didn't think she Maryam Henein was cute, anyone looking like this:

http://www.vanishingbees.com/blog/?paged=2 and still following the bee story, is more than cute. She tough.

This blog is a must read!

Check out their homepage as well:

www.vanishingbees.com

Regards
Dennis
Thinking if the movie is as interesting as the blog, it's worth supporting


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Very interesting read...Thanks.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

She's tougher than I thought. She eats cactus Tuna without peeling them!!!! 

And if you get a chance check out the trailer for her documentary. So many bee people interviews, I seen are so impersonal, much more like a lecture. They lacked the personal element, with the passions and concerns of real bee people.

When I experienced CCD in the 70's, I was so stunned that I continued my normal bee rounds for another two weeks before coming to grips with it. I think I was in shock or denial.

As much as I'm interested in the bees, bee people are every bit as fascinating.

Regards
Dennis


----------

